# Questions about managing FreeBSD



## rammeg1 (Feb 10, 2011)

1st manage clients
FreeBSD =


2nd manage users
FreeBSD =


3rd manage the sharing of files
FreeBSD =


4th manage sharing of directories
FreeBSD =


5th Managing Printers
FreeBSD =

6th manage the sharing of printers
FreeBSD =


7th manage e-mail server
FreeBSD =


8th manage http server
FreeBSD =


9th manage FTP server
FreeBSD =


10th manage the DNS server
FreeBSD =


11. manage central of virus
FreeBSD =


12th Central management of malware
FreeBSD =


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2011)

That's not a question, that's a homework assignment. _Your_ homework assignment, that is ... There's plenty of documentation about all of these issues, so good luck. Start with The Handbook.


----------

